# 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme



## eLoX-cod4 (19. Juli 2010)

*120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

HI, Habe momentan den Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2. Und wie ich in einigen Tests gelesen habe, kann mit einem stärkeren Lüfter die Temp um einige Grad nach unten gebracht werden. Nun meine Frage, kann mir jemand nen guten (min. 1800u/min) empfehlen?


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Wie wärs mit dem hier:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Viper 120mm PWM-Fan


----------



## Balko29 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Synthe Slipstream 1900


----------



## Fandevarth (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Ich würde Dir den Alpenföhn WIng Boost empfehlen....
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter

Soweit ich weiß, wurde der Lüfter bei Orthy als der beste PWm Lüfter ausgezeichnet...

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Coolink Swif2 120mm PWM. Der dreht bis 1700 (meiner allerdings bis 1900  ) und schaufelt ganz schön was durch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir den Alpenföhn WIng Boost empfehlen....
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, wurde der Lüfter bei Orthy als der beste PWm Lüfter ausgezeichnet...
> ...




Der Alpenföhn. Was Besseres wirst du schwerlich finden!


----------



## Chimera (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Etwas nimmt mich doch wunder: wie willst du den Lüfter eigentlich befestigen? Der hat ja so nen AC-typischen Lüfter dran. Mir käme da so spontan nur Kabelbinder in den Sinn oder hast du ne andere/bessere Lösung? Fänd ich nämlich schon cool, wenn man da nen anderen Lüfter drauf tun kann, da ich auch noch so einen in ner Kiste rumliegen hab und den nur wegen dem Lüfter (und Befestigungssystem) nicht montiert hab.


----------



## SixpackRanger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Ich verwende bei meinem Scythe Mugen die F12 von Arctic Cooling.


----------



## ph1driver (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Kann mich da SixpackRanger nur anschliessen, der AC F12 schaufelt bei 1350 U/Min. ca. 97 m³/h und ist dabei angenehm leise. Zudem ist er mit 4,90€ sehr günstig.

Habe diesen an meinem Groß Clock'ner geschnallt, und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Kennt jmd den Arctic Cooling FC12 von SixPackRanger und ph1driver?
Scheint recht günstig zu sein jetzt wollte ich wissen ob er auch gut ist


----------



## darkycold (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

ich hatte bei den AC Lüftern immer das Problem, dass sie sehr gerne, und laut einem mitgeteilt haben, dass sie Lager haben..
Also das Lagerschleifen war wirklich deutlich. Vom reinen Luftgeräusch waren die wirklich ok, aber es gibt wirklich besseres (teurer!!)...


----------



## ph1driver (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Ja bei den älteren vieleicht, aber nicht bei diesen. Und teurer ist nicht immer gleich besser.

Hier kann mann alles gut nachlesen. :IVIs gigantisches 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 12)


----------



## Rolk (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Ich hab auch schon mehrere der neuen AC verbaut. Mein Fazit: Relativ leise, guter Luftdurchsatz und für ca. 3-4 € spottbillig. Lüfterschleifen hört man nur, wenn man die Lüfter auf lautlos runterregelt und mit dem Ohr auf 10 cm ran geht.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfterempfehlung für Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme*

Das hört sich gut an ^^
Denn für den Preis sehen die echt gut aus


----------

